# w8's Bulk



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

like for real this time 

K...my question is...how many calories should I be taking in? I've been averaging about 2100 and I haven't budged on the scale...in fact...I'm down to 120 (from 122) and that was taken at 8:00 tonight.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

ARRGGHHH you're making me think!

K...um...yesterday was 40% P 40% F 20% C

22nd was 42%P 33%F 21% C and 4% alcohol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Let's go 2170

200 P
140 C
90  F

In six? 
As a starting point! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

and how should  I break that down?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

35 P 30 C 15 F  for 2 meals
35 P 25 C 15 F  for 2 meals
30 P 15 C 15 F for 2 meals





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

My cals are low today...only 1816


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> oops there goes another pound! :byebye:
> 
> Day is not over!




I really don't feel like cooking though, lol. What else can I have? I just had 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 oz ground sirloin and veggies


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

No really...I can't do eggs again  ...I literally just ate, I can't eat a lot more...and I had eggs for meal 5 and I'm getting sick of them. That was "had" btw...not "add" ...FUQ


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....hi dero


hi W8


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ARRGGHHH you're making me think!
> 
> K...um...yesterday was 40% P 40% F 20% C
> ...


Thought you were talking to yourself!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

If you aren't budging the scale at 2100, and  you want to gain a "clean" 1/2 pound per week, wouldn't you want to eat at least an extra 1800 kcals per week (or 250-275 per day).  Personally I'd add another 50g protein and 10g of fat.  But that's just me.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

That number scares me, LOL...I'm doing whatever DP tells me too


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Morning w8, pre-food, post-pee, at home (weighs lighter) = 121...and I'm bloated...should have skipped that meal 

I'll weigh myself at the gym...it'll probably be 5 lbs heavier and that's my true w8, but I use my home scale more often, so that's usually what I go by for tracking.

I don't know my BF, but I can post a pic of my abs and ya'll can try to guess  j/k...I could get skinfolds done I guess, but won't be today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That number scares me, LOL...I'm doing whatever DP tells me too



RIGHT FUCKING ON! Thankyou w8   

TP.......we need a few days to get her "Consistant"......even though she thinks she may have eaten 2100.....that was only briefly, see ger Journal, (she  mostly averages 17-1800, and has been modeling and wasting calories on cardio), plagued with missed meals and poor food choices.  A  macronutrient "rich" program at a constant level will allow her to "Stabilize" before we add more, which is inevitable.  


w8....you ROCK! 

Now we have to make you ROCKHARD! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Okay...official w8 from the gym, @ 11 am this morning, after 1 meal, 2 cups of coffee and about 500 ml of water.

121.5

*thoroughly confused*

are we journalling w/o's in these journals?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

btw....the weigh ins....very funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...official w8 from the gym, @ 11 am this morning, after 1 meal, 2 cups of coffee and about 500 ml of water.
> 
> 121.5
> ...




Your "mine field"...err..Journal is yours to use how you see *fit*ness  :


Which w8 do you want to use?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't care...not much difference  

K...I'll journal both things here, meals and w/o's...but keep questions/comments to my other journal 


Did one set of bar dips (15) to warm up...used to struggle w/ these at 11-12...now I could do 20 probably 

all chest press and flyes done at 10% incline except the last set of flyes...my shoulder was crunching too much, I went to flat. Think I'm gonna stick to the ball for flyes, seems to be best for my shoulder

*DB Chest Press* 25/8, 30/7, 35/5, 35/5, spot on last rep/set....180-240 RI 

*Standing Cable Chest Press* 15/8, 17.5/8, 20/7....180 RI....lame...will start at 20 next week

*Hammer strength Incline Press, w8 per side* 35/8, 40/6, 45/4

*DB Flye* 17.5/8, 20/6, 20/5....120 RI

*Seated Machine Flye* 60/6, 60/6, 60/5....90 RI....real big struggle w/ last rep on last two sets.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...but keep questions/comments to my other journal
> 
> .



Oh, you mean like READ ONLY! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

*8am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz ground sirloin
1/2 cup oats

*11 am*

5 oz ground sirloin
5 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp butter

*2pm* PWO

1/2 cup oats
4 oz turkey
1 tbsp peanut butter
 really small apple

*4pm*

1/2 cup cottage cheese

*7pm*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 oz cheddar
really small apple

*10pm*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil
1 tbsp peanut butter

4 litres water

*Confessions*

1 tea w/ cream

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2190    
Fat: 104  933  44% 
  Sat: 22  197  9% 
  Poly: 18  158  7% 
  Mono: 20  184  9% 
Carbs: 141  478  23% 
  Fiber: 21  0  0% 
Protein: 178  710  33% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

What's your views on onions, garlic, green peppers, green onions, shallots,  and leeks.  I love using them in cooking.  I use a lot of herbs too, the legal kind LOL.  Mostly parsely, tarragon, basil, and sage.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Those are all fine CLP


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry to interject, but I noticed for your two morning meals you're eating ground sirloin...is that okay on a bulk b/c of the fat content or are there better choices?  I'd love to be able to fry up some sirloin in the morning...much better on the stomach than bacon.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

There is almost no fat in ground sirloin


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

11/27/02 



*Fluids*

5-6 L Water



*Meal 1:*



*Meal 2:*





*Meal 3:*


*Meal 4:*



*Meal 5:*


*Meal 6:*




*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*
Cals: 
Fat: 
Carb: 
Protein:


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
11/27/02 



*Fluids*

4.5 Water



*Meal 1:*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
2 oz chicken
2 oz ground sirloin
1/2 cup oats

*Meal 2:*


4 oz chicken
4 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp butter


*Meal 3:*

4 oz chicken
5 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp butter


*Meal 4:*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
2 cups mixed veggies w/ newmans

*Meal 5:*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil
2 cups veggies w/ newmans

*Meal 6:*

protein bar


*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*
Cals: 
Fat: 
Carb: 
Protein: 

....and that's it 

...I don't know the totals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *Meal 6:*
> ...




  EXCUSE ME..........mine sucked....you didn't have to do it because I did LOL 

(what kind of bar?......bumping  "Bars are Evil")


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok...you're just going to give me shit for the bar...I can handle that  

solid protein *not worth it*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Which Flavor?  I got rid of those years ago 

Not the Cherry...tell me it wasn't the Cherry?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

No...it was s'mores.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...you're just going to give me shit for the bar...I can handle that



...and not knowing your totals 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...it was s'mores.



Best of the Bunch.....but not good Nutrtition.........

Deal:  No More Bars? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and not knowing your totals
> 
> 
> DP



I can still handle that, lol

No more bars


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> No more bars



Holding you to it!   :begood:


What were you expecting then?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Nuthin'


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *Meal 6:*
> ...



"....and that's it "


I figure there is a CONFESSION in that grin!  :tell:


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah but...I don't wanna say


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

It's one of the RULES! 


And then I have to go.....no shit giving till tomorrow.......I promise....


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm  

:don'tyell:

1 piece of bread w/ peanut butter and jam....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok...it's tomorrow in 44 minutes YT 

Good Night Bread Eater!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Goodnight...high sugar protein bar eater 

*no fuking bread tomorrow*


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL.  I haven't had a bar in 1 1/2 weeks.  Trying to hold off.  Now I'm gonna halt the drinking for a bit too.  What's left???

 You should have had a Lean Body.  Or even the Double Choc. Supreme from NitroTech.  It's good.  Like choc. fudge cake.....agh.  OK I will stop!!!

Good night.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> LOL.  I haven't had a bar in 1 1/2 weeks.  Trying to hold off.  Now I'm gonna halt the drinking for a bit too.  What's left???
> 
> You should have had a Lean Body.  Or even the Double Choc. Supreme from NitroTech.  It's good.  Like choc. fudge cake.....agh.  OK I will stop!!!
> ...



Damn....you know as much about bars as w8 "Knows" about bread! 


(you both need an ASS check) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

*Meals*

*8 am*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
2 tbsp cream
2 coffee

*11 am*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp cream

*2 pm* pwo

2/3 cup brown rice (w/o the legs)
1 can tuna
2.5 tsp olive oil
veggies

*4 pm*

1 tbsp peanut butter :yuck: can't do that anymore

*7 pm*

3 oz beef
4 egg whites
3 yolks
apple

*9pm*

1.5 scoops protein
4 tbsp table cream

*10:30*

4 oz salmon

Total:   2060    
Fat: 98  882  44% 
  Sat: 10  93  5% 
  Poly: 19  172  9% 
  Mono: 18  162  8% 
Carbs: 101  361  18% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 191  764  38% 


*water* 3 litres

*confessions*

2 oz diet caffeine free coke

...and had my hand on the cookies and cream ice cream...then mmafiter made some comment about my ass so I put it back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Can you repeat that comment?

Define "Table Cream?"

and how did you make 101 in Carbs?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

Table cream: 29 cals, 2.7 fat, .6 carbs per tbsp.

I'm not sure how I got to 101 carbs  lemme double check


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Fiber looks higher too...something may be wrong with that program! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

3 from cream
13 protein
30 oats
30 brown rice
5 peanut butter
16 apple
and some from eggs/salmon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

I didn't see an apple?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

7 pm...that's why I couldn't remember what kind of veggies I had


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Good Night w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

*Meals*

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter

*11:40 am*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter
1/2 cup oats
2 tbsp table cream

*2:30*

5 oz salmon
7 oz sweet potato
1/2 tbsp butter

*7 pm*

5 oz salmon
veggies w/ newmans

*10 pm*

1.5 srving protein
4 tbsp table cream

*Confessions*

1/2 oz cheese
1 oz cashews

Total:   2148    
Fat: 94  842  41% 
  Sat: 15  133  6% 
  Poly: 15  133  6% 
  Mono: 23  206  10% 
Carbs: 138  482  23% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 188  752  36% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I know we're not supposed to weigh ourselves till Tuesday...just thought I'd share....I weigh 120.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

See Midweek "Bulker's Digest".....and eat more FIDGET LESS! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeah...I saw, and I'm doing it all (w/ a few fast-burning exceptions). Fidget less....how do ya know I fidget?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I saw, and I'm doing it all (w/ a few fast-burning exceptions). Fidget less....how do ya know I fidget?



I can tell from the way you type.........

Vince Gironda has a some good advice for "Hyperactive, Fidgetty" people......If MAX Q has that book he can post it (pLease).....oherwise I would have to find it when I get back. 


Just think how Successful your cut will be if we get to start at 2600-3000 calories.........lot's of room for fat loss! :fuckingfat: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I am not eating 3000 calories...are you nuts?! mmafiter would kick my ass out of this house...not to mention, I'd never be able to actually eat that much food if it's all "clean". 

btw...you've...started....to...type...like...me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am not eating 3000 calories...are you nuts?! mmafiter would kick my ass out of this house...not to mention, I'd never be able to actually eat that much food if it's all "clean".
> 
> btw...you've...started....to...type...like...me




....how's....that....?   (yeah, just started today LOL)

All you need is more Toilet paper.....it no Big Deal...REALLY! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

_(yeah, just started today LOL)_

Yeah...likely story....don't make me go digging in the archives


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

And it is a big deal...unless I'm eating calorie dense foods like nuts, pasta and ...pizza (  ) it's not going to happen


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And it is a big deal...unless I'm eating calorie dense foods like nuts, pasta and ...pizza (  ) it's *not* going to happen





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> AND I'M FUCKING TIRED OR NO'S. WON'T, DON'TS, CAN'TS...SO
> ...



Add "NOT" to the list :yousuck:


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

:relax: ...trying to please "everyone" isn't easy all the time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

I've typed like 6 different things here and deleted......sarcastic...exASSper8ed things!

It's NOT about 'pleasing" people........I know, I try.....it's endless and frustr8ing

It's about a goal, a body, a committment.......

I *can't* help if you're fighting me every step of the way...there is no COMPROMISE in an "ALL OUT EFFORT"....there is NO COMPROMISE in TRAINING or EATING to WIN!

Second or thrd place and you look back at the "what ifs"  the "coulda, shoulda, woulda's"...the "oh well" there is always NEXT YEAR.........if you're gonna put your body through this (MS. I KNOW WHAT I WANT)


....then fucking do it right the first time! :Imeanthis:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I am not "fighting" you on this, just trying to be realistic okay?

I am committed, and I will do what I need to.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

Thank You! 

I'm committed too! 

DPlease be good!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I will...I was joking about the pizza/pasta/nuts


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi w8.   

DP razzing as usual.  Hehe.  

My minutes are almost up here at the internet cafe.  Gotta go eat again too.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

*Meals*

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats
1/2 tbsp almond butter

*11:30*

apple
5 oz salmon

*12:00*

1/2 a oz of cheese LOL

*2* PWO

4 oz ground beef
2/3 cup brown rice ...mixed...had to choke that down for some reason 
1 tbsp almond butter

*confessions*

3:15....1 coffee w/ 2 tbsp table cream....desperately needed.

*6 pm*

tuna
1 tbsp flax
1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 cup veggies

I don't know why...but I'm fuking having to force feed myself. I almost barfed eating that tuna.

*9 pm*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp table cream
2 oz cashews

Total:   2182    
Fat: 106  958  44% 
  Sat: 10  88  4% 
  Poly: 23  206  10% 
  Mono: 31  277  13% 
Carbs: 126  443  21% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 189  755  35% 


Gonna try to increase that tomorrow.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

*w8 last week*

121

*w8 this week*

120


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *w8 last week*
> 
> 121
> ...



I sense a fear of w8 putting on w8! :notsogood:

Now you're a week behind!  You MUST "Double" your efforts! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

No...I'm only afraid of putting on FAT...I want to put on w8.

I'm upping my calories today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

It's the "Bloat and the FEAR" that held you back!   You w8ed to long to take "good" advice....please be consistant....THIS BULK is for you!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok...Ok :eviltongue:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

*New Plan*

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp almond butter

*644Kcals  26F 60C 9F 39P*

K....I can't do peanut butter anymore, so if we don't have almond butter...I'll just skip that. This is what I've been having most of the time...unless I run out of steel cut oats and have to have Old Fashioned.


*Meal 2* 10:30-11 am

Depends how many clients I have...sometimes only have time at 10:30 for a shake w/ flax. If not, I try for chicken/rice or ground beef/rice

Usually only get, 35P 15F 30C 5Fibre

So...gonna try for:

*40P 15F 30C 5Fibre 415kcals*

*Meal 3* 1pm

I've been having a shake right before I workout...I think it's really help w/ energy, not getting dizzy, and strength...so I'm gonna keep that up. I usually workout in the early afternoon...so the time is approximate.

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*291kcals  16F 5C 33P*

*Meal 4, PWO* 3-4 pm...usually an hr after I W/O

Usually same as Meal 1, minus the almond butter and coffee, but sometimes it's chicken/sweet potato.

1.5 srving protein
1/2 cup steel cut oats
2-3 tbsp table cream

*558kcals  14F 58C 8Fibre 42P*

*Meal 5* 6:30-7:30pm

5 ozChicken/ 6oz sweet potato/ 1tbsp butter

*506kcals  17F 41C 5Fibre 46P*

....or eggs/apple

*362Kcals  16F 24C 4Fibre 30P* 

....or tuna/flax/apple

*321kcals  15F 21C 4Fibre 28P*

K...so that's the plan for meal 5...I can tell you though...that I generally eat more than that...like if we have cashews or almond butter in the house..you can bet I'll be having some of that, lol....but, I won't actually add it in the "plan" 

*Meal 6* 9:30-10:30

Same choices as meal 5...but not the same thing...so if I had chicken in 5 I'll do tuna or eggs. Sometimes have salmon too.

K...that's what I eat every freaking day...sometimes have coffee or tea w/ cream in the afternoon...but try not to cause it delays meal 5.

K...adding the totals 

2591-2735 Kcals
~214P
~200C
~103F



Fuq...I'm eating almost as much as you, lol...I must be gaining...how can I not be gaining???? Maybe my scale is broken LMAO.

K...WTF is wrong w/ this picture


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Relax....Much better....Gr8 plan..NOW STICK TO IT!  


I have a slow metabolism IR  you don't.............I will explain more in my next BULKING post!  

Hit your water and your meals ...K? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

K...I'm definitely doing pics for you ...tomorrow. Why do I have this feeling you're gonna make me do a "what I have learned from this bulk" post? 

That is roughly what I've _been_ eating all along you realize? Probably not that many carbs everyday...but pretty damn close.

That's a lot of calories, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

I know!  

 (go to 7, we'll tweak on Tuesday.......looking for the committment and desire  NOW)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll probably get 7 meals today...since I got up early and went back to bed 

*7 am*

1 scoop protein
2 tbsp table cream

*9 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

*10:30 am*

ran out of SCO...only got about 1/3 cup

1/3 cup steel cut oats
1.25 protein
1 tbsp peanut butter 

*12:30* ....wanted to do my shake before my w/o, but really didn't want 3 shakes in a row...that 7 am meal really fucked me up, LOL

1 oz mozzarella
about 15 almonds

*3 pm* PWO

2/3 cup brown rice
1 can tuna
3 egg whites
1 tbsp olive oil
1 apple

*6 pm*

6 oz salmon
4 oz sweet potato
1/4 cup cashews
apple

*8pm*

1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo

*10 pm*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
5 strawberries

*confessions*

I had the munchies earlier...so I sucked on a few frozen strawberries 

Total:   2545    
Fat: 119  1067  43% 
  Sat: 14  128  5% 
  Poly: 27  245  10% 
  Mono: 34  303  12% 
Carbs: 151  512  21% 
  Fiber: 23  0  0% 
Protein: 222  886  36% 

I weighed/measured everything...and counted every little calorie LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

Good Day.......but never Fruit alone....if you had had to, some cheese would have helped that and made it an official snack.

I'll comment on your pictures here.....(far as I'm concerned you can torch the other Journal.....maybe I'll think differently when my mood improves)

On the plus side.......as before but even to a gr8er extent now....you have added some quality muscle and density (I hesit8 to use the word "thickness" with women)

Serratus, arms, shoulders, and middle lats....all improved.

And Yes you do know how to pose, yet that was a sissy lat flare.

Now the not so good.....you are developing some imbalance that must be dealt with immedia8ly.  The "right side" is domin8ing the left, especially bicep, shoulder and upper lat.  It's a long road to correct this.....extra unilateral reps on the left being the main way.

Next......your lats are connecting rather high....usually a sign chins/pulls/ predomin8ing over *serious* rows. (less machine rows)   We correct this by emphasizing reverse grip 70% standing BB, T-Bar (one arm w/straps), one arm DB bentovers, low pulley row, and DEADS.  Not as important, we want w8ed hypers, reverse hypers and seated cage good mornings (use safetys).  Last of importance, maybe one exercise 3-4 sets per W/O......your chins/pulls.

We want to start peaking your bi's to their genetic extent (no comments please)......and would like to see seated concentration, but not DB.....pull your legs back, then reaching and bending over between them,  and use a fixed BB (20, 30, 40....or if you can, the bar...EZ bar is the last choice)...and some one arm cable or DB preacher (over the side of an incline bench is excellent.....this actually works the bottom closer to the elbow......and since you have a "long bicep" may help with the peak.....squeeze hard always!  If you can, left side only one arm EZ bar curls.

For the shoulders, presses stay...add *hang clean and presses now* they will improve the back and the traps....then on EVERY isola8tion exercise......2-3 extra reps (which still means going hard on BOTH sides) with the left.....EACH SET!

Onto BF.......the good is that the torso has stayed relatively lean,  The bad is that you can see the extra MM's.  Also,,,,,from the axilla down....especially at the waist and just below....(I'm sure it continues).......extra extra fat :youneedtolisten:  This is going to add 2-4 weeks to your cut.


Something else you said, not going to go find it......paraphrased:  

*"I'm not looking foward to losing strength during my cut."*

* This is a fucking FALLACY! *

Sure, it's true if we have to divert gylcogen and energy units to cardio.........but the math we are after is BF not LBM loss.....if you accomplish that by ALWAYS lifting for mass.......and your LBM stays the same....how can you lose strength?

Use 125 at 14-15%....each % is 1.25 pounds.  You WANT to end up at 7-8%  so 7-8 pounds X 1.25 is approx 10 pounds. LOOK you'll be at 115 w/water if you lose only fat.

The key is *getting to 125*, adjust your fucking mentality.

Lastly...have you read?



http://www.mikementzer.com/aerobic.html

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

*Good Day*

Apparently not


*And Yes you do know how to pose, yet that was a sissy lat flare.*

As always...I've got 10 seconds to get from the camera to a quality pose...it doesn't always work.


*T-Bar (one arm w/straps), low pulley row,*

T-bars, the bar is still between my feet right? ....Low pulley row...standing or sitting?


*seated cage good mornings (use safetys).*

I don't understand this...


*and would like to see seated concentration, but not DB.....pull your legs back, then reaching and bending over between them, and use a fixed BB (20, 30, 40....or if you can, the bar...EZ bar is the last choice)*

...or this...at all????


*For the shoulders, presses stay...add hang clean and presses now they will improve the back and the traps....then on EVERY isola8tion exercise......2-3 extra reps (which still means going hard on BOTH sides) with the left.....EACH SET!*

This doesn't make sense to me ....my left shoulder is more developed than my right.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *Good Day*
> 
> ...



*not in the pictures, esp anterior deltoid, will review.......*

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

*you usually perform CC's between the legs w/DB's.......elbow against thigh, no momentum. Same movement except arms dangle from a bent position between legs, almost touchig the floor........bring the BB up just below the chin and squeeze your bi's, w/o moving your body...hence concentr8tion 
*

Sorry....still not getting this...how can you have a BB between your legs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

Bend over...you DO know how to do that....oh, while sitting on the egde of a bench...sometimes the low cable row bench is a tad higher and it works better.  With your ass touching mostly...and your legs "Extended" outward.....open your legs enough for about a 16-18 inch grip, pull the lower leg and feet back under you and out of the way, keeping touch with the gorund, let the lateral side of your elbows touch your thighs and while staying bent, perform the curl. 

Next comes circles and arrows...then a tattoo on your forehead 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

The BB swings out in front of your knees, not upward between your legs  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

sorry...can't picture it.....frustrating.....gotta go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> sorry...can't picture it.....frustrating.....gotta go



Yes, you ARE......

OK one more, with piss poor form, but you can see how with more bend, and NOT rising up like this guy, feet pulled back..you can get a BB, or preferably a shorter "Fixed"  ...yes...it can't reproduce...BB in between your knees and curl the sucker up! 


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBConcentrationCurl.html









DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

No...fuck Andrew...I can't see it...I'm not fucking doing them, I have no idea what your talking about.

You need to take those pics out before someone gets pissed.

I'll try the one arm EZ curls, but I doubt I'll be able to lift it....I SUCK.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

*Meals for yesterday*


*9 am*

2 coffee 
2 tbsp cream

*10 am*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 cup old fashioned oats
4 strawberries

*1 pm*

1.5 srving protein
3 tbsp cream
5 strawberries

*3 pm* PWO

3/4 cup brown rice
1 can tuna
1/2 scoop protein
2 tsp olive oil

*5 pm*

5 oz salmon
apple
1/4 cup cashews...but then I nibbled on the kids cashews 
1 glass wine

*8*

1.5 srving protein
1 egg
2 tbsp table cream

*10:30*

7 oz salmon

Total:   2511    
Fat: 121  1087  44% 
  Sat: 17  153  6% 
  Poly: 24  216  9% 
  Mono: 30  274  11% 
Carbs: 121  428  17% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 233  933  38% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

Very Good Totals! 


Fiber = 14

 More Veggies please  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

and a smilie?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

You know what smilie I want to use when you say that don't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

> On the plus side.......as before but even to a gr8er extent now....you have added some quality muscle and density (I hesit8 to use the word "thickness" with women)



Thank you...cause I like the word density better than thick.

So....how come the scale hasn't moved? I'm not getting this at all...I know I've gained fat, and if you say I've gained muscle...then how can I still be 120? :totallyconfused:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you...cause I like the word density better than thick.
> 
> So....how come the scale hasn't moved? I'm not getting this at all...I know I've gained fat, and if you say I've gained muscle...then how can I still be 120? :totallyconfused:



This is going to be a strange response...........First.....in the almost 10 months We have been working on your physique together.......we have seen a variance in BW from 115 to 108, back up to about 112-115 and now 120-122.

So WE have done some recomposition!  (Many BF/LBM ratios) And BB is about "illusion".....and you must have the perspective of where you started, where you've been, where you are, and where you're going.

Now.......what you are noticing is "Changes" in Volume, not training volume, but bodily volume.  BF occuppying a differnet space and form than LBM.  The math is a little different for volume than it is for w8.....hence the illusion!  




> You know what smilie I want to use when you say that don't you?



If it satrts with "flip" and ends in "off"...you have shown marvelous restraint! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Why yes it does   lmao!

K...I liked that response..everything but the 3rd paragraph....but that's okay...3 outta 4 ain't bad


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

> If you could bulk the way you cut......5 pounds in 2 days...you may weigh 122 tomorrow and save face



OMG...you're not going to believe me but I weighed in at 122 this morning!   LMFAO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

I Believe, DO you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 10, 2002)

Fucking hilarious!....I should've said that sooner


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

Fucking Frustrating!!!! 124 this morning


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

OMG...a day l8.... 

PMS doesn't count 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

It's not pms, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

Must be LBM....then! 




So what's the plan....can you make it to Saturday?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

I really really don't want to....but I do have two christmas parties to go to this week....and the one tonight is going to be really bad food choices...I might eat before we go 

I'm trying not to do cardio, cause I know you really wouldn't like that....but I want to do it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

4 more days...please....and have fun at the party tonight?  

Also.........."you are right"  (DAMN THAT IS HARD TO SAY, but it "IS" about me LOL)

I really wish you would w8 for cardio....use nutrition first......but if you have to.........maybe some skipping 1 X a week MAX, ....K?   ( I have a theory that the eliptical aggrav8es your SI joint and exASSerbates the old leg problem)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

Well...if I do any...it'll probably be running the stairs w/ Mel...not ready for the eliptical yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

Point was to stay OFF the eliptical!    Also...we are looking for less glute involment, so I suggest , NOTHING, over skipping, over stairs!  

(new theories on intramuscular fat)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

Well...my legs are too sore to do much right now. And the only reason I want to do cardio (sorta) is cause I like it...I like running the stairs....it's fun....my ass needs to lose the fat, not the muscle...that's why it's so big


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> my legs
> 
> ...



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

P.S.  You can't SPOT reduce! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

I know that...I'm not trying to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

5 days.....no posting 


Plan :  Still to KICK w*ASS*?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn   ...I thought this was your journal I was clicking on  

BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 5 days.....no posting
> 
> 
> ...



...about to post the pathetic weigh-ins


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

LMAO....Um....I kinda don't know....I don't want to continue eating the way I was....my calories are good now..whereever they actually are...I haven't inputted them in a while. I think I'm gonna start cutting....but super slow...??? I don't know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

YOU CALL THAT A PLAN??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Um...no? 

Ok...I'm cutting...sorta, lmao...I dunno...after Christmas I'll have a plan


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

FUCK.....get it together w8......plan to fuck up, just have a PLAN!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FUCK.....get it together w8......plan to fuck up, just have a PLAN!
> 
> DP




Okay...I'm sorry.

I have lowered my carbs already, and I'm liking it a lot better...although my fat is still pretty high...sometimes 18-20 g in a meal...which i'm not worried about. So I have already begun cutting I guess, as my calories aren't as high as they've been. I'm going to keep them where they are till after Christmas.

My training...I am keeping legs the same, cause I'm totally loving it...but I am starting to decrease RI's slightly for upper body...on some exercises, and doing a drop set on the last set of most exercises.

For upper...back, chest, shoulders, traps...I am going to do 1st exercise, 4 sets heavy/low reps, 2nd/3rd exercise...3 sets but w/ a drop...supersetting depending on what I'm doing...and 3rd/4th exercise a little lighter but w/ more reps and maybe a drop depending.

I haven't..as of yet, done any cardio...but if Mel wants to, I may run the stairs or something....we haven't been training much together though the past week.

After Christmas, I will start a more strict cut..which I need your help on...please 


Is that any better?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

OH, SO MUCH BETTER!  


Sorry (well not really),  that I'm so demanding......but I think you can see why by now!   (half ASSED doesn't cut it!  )

Now not only are you "not conflicted", but your quote now rings true about your Destiny! 


And, you will ALWAYS have my help.  

Let's do this! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Okay good...I thought that wasn't going to be good enough


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

You thought wrong!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Good


----------

